# DVD player quandry



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, wanted to get some thoughts on a dilemma I have:

Get an Oppo upscaling DVD player to 1080p vs a HD-DVD attachment for a xbox360...thoughts? I do have a sony kds-a2000 set so there is a DVI attachment that could be used for the xbox attachment, correct? thanks for any input!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

As much as I like upscaling there is no contest with 6x times more REAL resolution. Colors are much better also with HDM.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Why not just get a stand alone HD DVD player like the A2 or A3 for $200 or less?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

SteveCallas said:


> Why not just get a stand alone HD DVD player like the A2 or A3 for $200 or less?


That is what I would suggest also. Fantastic upconverting player and it plays HD-DVD movies to boot.:T


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 1080p capable TV so the Toshiba players only being able to go up to 1080i plus the format war issue made me consider the Oppo, esp. since I have read that the upconverting is superior in the Oppo...any thoughts on these issues?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

ArtVandalay7 said:


> I have a 1080p capable TV so the Toshiba players only being able to go up to 1080i plus the format war issue made me consider the Oppo, esp. since I have read that the upconverting is superior in the Oppo...any thoughts on these issues?


The only thing with the HDM players that output 1080p60 is that they do a internal deinterlacing conversion from 1080i to 1080p. This same deinterlacing can be done in your TV when it uses a 1080i signal (like for over the air ATSC HDTV). The only issue would be if your TV does not deinterlace properly.

The 1080p24 native film format issue is a whole other story. Some front projectors, Pioneer plasmas, and the top end new 120 Hz LCD TVs can use this 24/1.001 fps input to get less film judder. To accomplish this such a display must have a refresh rate that is an exact multiple of 24/1.001 fps (24, 48, 72, 96, 120, etc.) Even without a direct 1080p24 input but with a 1080i60 input such a display has a better chance of doing the right thing internally (3:2 inverse telecine) since the buried 24 fps fields are seperately available and not burnt-in together like what happens with a 1080p60 input.

So, IMHO, the whole 1080p60 "feature" is a scam except for when you have a display that cannot deinterlace (like a display meant for a computer monitor and not for TV).


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> The only thing with the HDM players that output 1080p60 is that they do a internal deinterlacing conversion from 1080i to 1080p. This same deinterlacing can be done in your TV when it uses a 1080i signal (like for over the air ATSC HDTV). The only issue would be if your TV does not deinterlace properly.
> 
> The 1080p24 native film format issue is a whole other story. Some front projectors, Pioneer plasmas, and the top end new 120 Hz LCD TVs can use this 24/1.001 fps input to get less film judder. To accomplish this such a display must have a refresh rate that is an exact multiple of 24/1.001 fps (24, 48, 72, 96, 120, etc.) Even without a direct 1080p24 input but with a 1080i60 input such a display has a better chance of doing the right thing internally (3:2 inverse telecine) since the buried 24 fps fields are seperately available and not burnt-in together like what happens with a 1080p60 input.
> 
> ...


So IYO the Sony set should be able to handle this better than a player internally handling the de-interlacing? I guess if that is the case the new Oppo players that upscale to 1080p shouldn't look different (i.e. better) on my set than my previous generation Oppo DV-971 which upscales to 1080i, correct? Guess the decision should be between the Toshiba player and the XBox 360 add-on?...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I think the Toshiba will be a little bit less noise then the XBox!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> I think the Toshiba will be a little bit less noise then the XBox!!


It looks like the DVI only 1080p output on the add-on XBox unit is a major drawback since I don't believe the sony set can accept that signal. Therefore, it seems like the only output to the tv would have to be component (and therefore not 1080i or p). Big difference if I'm correct.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The XBOX 360 console can do a 1080i60 component video connection with no problem. The HD DVD add-on player for it is really just a souped up drive with some extra USB memory and AACS circuitry. It connects via USB 2.0 and does not directly drive any display. The XBOX 360 console does all the playback heavy lifting.


----------

